# LANDING SOME NICE TROUT at Bay Flats Lodge Resort & Marina



## Capt. Chris Martin (May 22, 2004)

Bay Flats Lodge Resort & Marina
May 24, 2018

*MONDAY - May 21st*
*Capt. Cody Spencer* - We had a good morning with longtime Bay Flats Lodge customers of the Mike C. party. Todayâ€™s crew recognized their three-person speckled trout limit, with a few of the fish having some really good size to them. We didnâ€™t hit a redfish bite today, but my guys will be fishing with me again on Tuesday, so maybe weâ€™ll get lucky then.






​
*Capt. Garrett Wygrys* - Great day on the water for these two! Had some missed opportunities with some big fish, but they still have Tuesday to make up for it!

*TUESDAY - May 22nd*
*Capt. Cooper Hartmann* - The past few days have shown us a slight slowdown in the trout bite, but some of the trout weâ€™ve landed have been great fish. The big trout are beginning to eat good now, and we should see the size of these fish continue to improve the rest of May and into June. When you hit days of nice weather and less wind, try getting to the shell if you can. If not, try the back lakes, where the wading can be great right now with either live bait or artificials over the grassy bottoms. Have fun!






​
*Capt. Stephen Boriskie* - It was a nice day today out on the saltwater! My party today consisted of three gents in the oil and gas industry. Fishing has been a bit slower than the past few days for keeper trout, but my guests still managed a good box as we bounced around the bay in search of a good bite. The day always seems to turn out to be good any day you arenâ€™t at the office!

*Capt. Doug Russell* - My party of three had a quick trout bite this morning on live croaker. We tried a couple different stops in our search for redfish, but everyone was tired, so we called it a day. We boxed a three-person limit of nice trout, but the reds eluded us today. Oh well, maybe next time will be better!






​
*Capt. Cody Spencer* - Fished today with two of the three folks from yesterdayâ€™s party. Even though they wanted to return early, they were still able to catch their trout limit today before heading back to the Lodge.

*Capt. Jeremy McClelland* - Today I fished with the Tommy W. party of three. We tossed live bait at the trout this morning, and the results were good. This morningâ€™s bite was quick and aggressive, and the guys didnâ€™t have a problem recognizing their trout limit fairly early in the day. We didnâ€™t happen upon any reds today while catching trout - maybe the reds werenâ€™t hungry!

*Capt. Garrett Wygrys* - Today was Day #2 for my two guys from the Mike C. party. Today was another successful trip for these two, as they finished the day with a few really solid trout in their two-person trout limit, a slot redfish, andâ€¦almost forgotâ€¦a BONUS rattlesnake! What a day!






​
*WEDNESDAY - May 23rd*
Capt. Stephen Boriskie - Had another fabulous saltwater outdoor experience with the same crew as yesterday. It was an abbreviated day today (half-day), but it was all good stuff! Even managed a baby hammerhead today - go figure!

*Capt. Billy Freudensprung* - Had a good time with the guys of the Jeff F. party today. Iggy and Matt caught on quickly, while Justin needed no help catching trout today. We came up a little short on the trout, but a couple drum and a goat thrown in helped out!

*HOW TO START THE DAY*
_By Randy Brown - BFL Manager_​
In my opinion, there is too much negativity and despair today. It fills our newscasts, our papers, and eventually our conversations. As a manager at Bay Flats Lodge, my job has many facets, but my favorite one is getting the boats off in the morning. To be honest, my part is usually minimal because the guides here do such a great job with people. More often than not, the guides have found their party, introduced themselves, and have started getting them on the boat before I can offer any help. My job becomes taking pictures and spending a few minutes chatting with folks before they leave. There is something about the beginning of a fishing trip you canâ€™t find too many other places. The sense of hope, and the firm belief that today is going to be a great day, fills the atmosphere when people are going fishing. So, if life has become a little too negative for you, Iâ€™d like to suggest a possible cure - itâ€™s time to go fishing!









*NOW BOOKING DUCK HUNTS FOR THE 2018-19 SEASON*






For those passionate about the outdoors, summertime along the Texas Gulf Coast typically means school is out, vacation time is near, and some of the yearâ€™s best fishing has yet to come. And regardless of how true that statement is, for us here at Bay Flats Lodge Resort & Marina the beginning of summer also means itâ€™s time to begin our preparations for the upcoming duck season. Thatâ€™s right, even with the hottest part of summer still months away, weâ€™re already strategizing and planning for all that will be required of us in order to provide our guests with yet another satisfying and successful season next winter.






​
Along with the anticipation of this yearâ€™s daily limit for Pintail increasing to two per day, per hunter, there will be much more wing action available in the back lakes and along the bay front up and down Matagorda Island along the southern portions of Espiritu Santo Bay and San Antonio Bay. There will be redheads (and lots of â€˜em!), widgeon, blue and green-wing teal, canvasback, bluebill, gadwall, and even the occasional cinnamon teal and mottled duck.






​
If thatâ€™s not enough to satisfy your waterfowl thirst, perhaps our latest addition to this yearâ€™s lineup of duck season tactics will entice you. Earlier this year we were fortunate enough to secure duck hunting privileges on a new piece of inland property, which is located just moments from the lodge and currently holds three freshwater ponds. Weâ€™re diligently working to complete seven more freshwater ponds prior to opening-day, and we look for this property to hold great potential for this yearâ€™s hunting guests.






​
Although not yet finalized, the TPWD â€œproposedâ€ dates for our Texas south zone of the 2018-19 Duck Season are November 3-25, 2018, and then December 8, 2018 - January 27, 2019. For a first-class duck hunting experience along the mid-portion of the Texas Gulf Coast, look no further than Bay Flats Lodge Resort & Marina.

*UPCOMING EVENTS*​
CCA Texas - S.T.A.R. Tournament 2018
_May 26th through September 3rd, 2018_
Just like your lure presentation, CCA is always working to improve the CCA Texas STAR Tournament. This year we are rolling out our brand new CCA Texas Guides Division. The addition of this division DOES NOT affect any other part of the tournament and guides are still ineligible in other divisions. It is the hope of Texas STAR and CCA Texas to be able to reward Texas fishing guides who support marine conservation, and empower them to help recruit more anglers into the CCA mission through this new division. The division winner will be taking home a new 26â€™ Mowdy Cat, Mercury 225hp ProXS OptiMax outboard, and custom Coastline trailer. 
http://www.bayflatslodge.com/cca-donations

*BFL's GRASS ROOTS WADE FISHING WITH LURES SPECIAL*​
We're getting back to the basics by offering a special deal to all of the wading and artificial enthusiasts out there. When you book 3 wading with artificial bait trips in 2018, you will receive your 4th wading with artificial bait trip in 2018 FREE! 
- The 4th FREE trip ONLY includes one free full-day of wade fishing with artificial baits for 4 anglers in one boat.
- The 4th FREE trip does NOT include free lodging and meals.
- One full-day of wade fishing with artificial bait constitutes one trip toward your goal.
- All trips must be taken prior to December 31, 2018.
- Offer not valid on trips booked prior to April 1, 2018; only valid on trips booked between April 1, 2018, and December 15, 2018

*HEREâ€™S WHAT A FEW OF OUR RECENT GUESTS HAD TO SAY​*_Capt. Harold Dworaczyk was fantastic - great guide! I hope to able to fish with him again! - Greg B. 5/23/18

Both Capt. Steve Boldt and Capt. David McClelland put us on the fish! Well done! - *Kenneth S. 5/23/18*_

Our customers truly enjoyed the entire experience! Keep up the good work and service! - *Tom G. 5/23/18*[/I]

*FIVE-DAY WEATHER FORECAST​**Thursday 30 % Precip. / 0.04 in*
Isolated thunderstorms in the morning, then skies turning partly cloudy late. High 87F. Winds E at 10 to 15 mph. Chance of rain 30%.
*Friday 20 % Precip. / 0.0 in*
Partly cloudy skies. High 87F. Winds SE at 10 to 15 mph.
*Saturday 10 % Precip. / 0.0 in*
Some clouds in the morning will give way to mainly sunny skies for the afternoon. High around 90F. Winds SSE at 10 to 15 mph.
*Sunday 10 % Precip. / 0.0 in *
Sunny. High around 90F. Winds SSW at 10 to 15 mph.
*Monday 10 % Precip. / 0.0 in*
Sunny. High 91F. Winds SSW at 10 to 15 mph.
*Synopsis:* 
Light to moderate southerly winds along with low seas of 3 feet or less will continue through the end of the week. Light southwest to west winds are anticipated over the weekend. Showers and thunderstorms will continue to be possible. 
*Coastal Water Temperature:* 
Port Aransas 82.0 degrees
Seadrift 84.9 degrees
Matagorda Bay 82.9 degrees

*Watch our story*





*Download our App on iTunes *
http://itunes.apple.com/WebObjects/MZStore.woa/wa/viewSoftware?id=898844158&mt=8

*Download our App on Google Play *
http://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.app_bayflat.layout

*Join our fan page*
http://www.facebook.com/pages/Bay-F...15209515185497

*1-888-677-4868
Captain Chris Martin
www.BayFlatsLodge.com

Meet Our Partners:*
Mercury Outboards
ES Custom Boats
Simmons Custom Rigging
Power Pole
Wet Sounds
ForEverlast - Hunting & Fishing Products
Simms
Costa Del Mar
Columbia
Drake Waterfowl
Coastline Trailers
CCA - Texas
Building Conservation Trust - CCAâ€™s National Habitat Program
Ducks Unlimited - Texas
Delta Waterfowl
Benelli USA
Franchi USA
Black Cloud Ammunitions
Finck Cigar Company
The Texas Gourmet
Stacy Hedrick - Realtor
Lifetime Decoys
MOmarsh
Law Call Lanyards
FireDisc Cookers
Hector Mendieta Tunes & Tails Fishing Tournament
Tanglefree Waterfowl


----------



## Capt. Chris Martin (May 22, 2004)

*Pic 2*

Pic 2


----------



## Capt. Chris Martin (May 22, 2004)

*Pic 3*

Pic 3


----------



## Capt. Chris Martin (May 22, 2004)

*Pic 4*

Pic 4


----------



## Capt. Chris Martin (May 22, 2004)

*Pic 5*

Pic 5


----------



## Capt. Chris Martin (May 22, 2004)

*Pic 6*

Pic 6


----------



## Capt. Chris Martin (May 22, 2004)

*Pic 7*

Pic 7


----------



## Capt. Chris Martin (May 22, 2004)

*Pic 8*

Pic 8


----------



## Ryan H. (May 10, 2011)

great thread, thanks for sharing


----------

